# Importing betta



## deantyler2504 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to import some bettas from a top breeder. Most aren't willing to import to South Africa but Kit (aquastar71) is willing too!

Does anyone know anything about importing them into South Africa. Like do I need a permit? Will customs cause trouble with the delivery?

I really want to do this but don't want the fish to die! 

Thanks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Unsure how it is in South Africa to import in live fish.. each country is a little different. Here in the US the breeders out of country mail to a transhipper who has the license to receive imports and then they ship them within the country to the person who purchased. 

I would ask the breeder if he knows the procedure, ask if a transhipper must be used and if so, does he have a preference to one he uses more. You won't need the permit if you go through the transhipper who will have it. Customs may look in the box, but normally they go through pretty easy.. again, it all depends on your country.

It can take weeks for you to get your fish as the breeders only ship certain days a month, as well as the transhippers. So definitely ask all you can of the breeder to get any info on the process, as well as when his next shipment is planned.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Definitely check with the biosecurity laws of your country before attempting to import anything. It could save your fishes lives and you $10000's. Each country has different rules on how or what they are allowed to bring in.

Some countries will make you pay $10000's for permit, quarantining and regular checks and testing on top of the original import cost.
If they find youve just shipped a fish in without organizing and paying for all the right stuff you will be treated as a smuggler and your fish killed


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah like the rest had mentioned above. Especially when it comes to bringing animals in. Best to get the full details and maybe even a google search on your customs will help. Get their number and ask them.


----------



## The African (Jun 24, 2013)

dean, i'm from SA too and i'm trying to do the same thing. maybe we could help each other out


----------

